# المنتديات الخاصة > كتب وتعليقات >  ( لماذا لا يحترم الإعلام العربي رمضان ؟)  مقال للدكتور\ مصطفى محمود

## اسراء الماحى

هذا مقال ممتاز للدكتور مصطفى محمود 
الذي توفي قبل نحو عشر سنوات وهو يناقش هجمة البرامج والمسلسلات المخصصة لشهر رمضان
عنوان المقالة ( لماذا لا يحترم الإعلام العربي رمضان ؟)
لماذا يتحول رمضان إلى شهر ترفيهي بدلا من شهر روحاني ؟
لست شيخا ولا داعية ، ولكني أفهم الآن لماذا كانت والدتي تدير التلفاز ليواجه الحائط طوال شهر رمضان … 
كنت طفلا صغيرا ناقما على أمي التي منعتني وإخوتي من مشاهدة فوازير بينما يتابعها كل أصدقائي ..
ولم يشف غليلي إجابة والدتي المقتضبة “رمضان شهر عبادة مش فوازير!” لم أكن أفهم منطق أمي الذي كنت كطفل أعتبره تشددا فى الدين لا فائدة منه ..
فكيف سيؤثر مشاهدة طفل صغير لفوازير على شهر رمضان؟
من منكم سيدير جهاز التلفاز ليواجه الحائط في رمضان؟
مرت السنوات وأخذتني دوامة الحياة وغطى ضجيج معارك الدراسة والعمل على همسة سؤالي الطفولي حتى أراد الله أن تأتيني الإجابة على هذا السؤال من رجل مسن غير متعلم فى الركن الآخر من الكرة الأرضية ،
كان ذلك الرجل هو عامل أمريكي في محطة بنزين اعتدت دخولها لشراء قهوة أثناء ملء السيارة بالوقود فى طريق عملي
وفي اليوم الذي يسبق يوم الكريسماس دخلت لشراء القهوة كعادتي
فإذا بي أجد ذلك الرجل منهمكا في وضع أقفال على ثلاجة الخمور ،
وعندما عاد للـ (كاشير) لمحاسبتي على القهوة سألته وكنت حديث عهد بقوانين أمريكا :”لماذا تضع أقفالا على هذه الثلاجة؟؟”
فأجابني: “هذه ثلاجة الخمور وقوانين الولاية تمنع بيع الخمور في ليلة ويوم الكريسماس يوم ميلاد المسيح
نظرت إليه مندهشا قائلا : أليست أمريكا دولة علمانية .. لماذا تتدخل الدولة فى شيء مثل ذلك؟
قال الرجل :”الاحترام.. يجب على الجميع احترام ميلاد المسيح وعدم شرب الخمر في ذلك اليوم حتى وإن لم تكن متدينا ..
إذا فقد المجتمع الاحترام فقدنا كل شيئ
الاحترام … (الاحترام) ظلت هذه الكلمة تدور فى عقلى لأيام وأيام بعد هذه الليلة …
ولكن المسألة ليست مسألة حلال أو حرام .. إنها مسألة احترام ..
فهم ينظرون للكريسماس كضيف يزورهم كل سنة ليذكرهم بميلاد المسيح عليه السلام ..
وليس من الاحترام السكر فى معية ذلك الضيف ..
فلتسكر ولتعربد فى يوم آخر إذا كان ذلك أسلوب حياتك ..
أنت حر … ولكن فى هذا اليوم سيحترم الجميع هذا الضيف وستضع الدولة قانونا !
أتمنى أن نحترم شهر القرأن 
ونعرف ماذا نشاهد.
ومن ترك شيئا لله عوضه الله خير منه.(ومن يعظم شعائر الله فإنها من تقوى القلوب)..
نحن على قناعة ان اعلامنا نزع مفردة الاحترام من قاموسه ..
هل ستتحلى انت بقليل منهم الاحترام وتقلب شاشة تلفزيونك..
او على اقل تقدير
حذف بعض القنوات
والاكتفاء بما يعزز احترامك لشهر رمضان الفضيل :T W (4):

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

رحم الله الدكتور مصطفى محمود
وشكرا لك أستاذة إسراء على هذه المشاركة المفيدة 
 :Thumbsup:

----------


## اسراء الماحى

شكرا لحضرتك دكتورة شيماء على مرورك الكريم  :Withlove:

----------

